# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Any pics of pros with "regular" people?

## BigGreen

Anyone have (and willing to post) pics of BB pros with your average joe (or even average builder). As a kid, i had a chance to meet some NBA players in person, and almost puked when i saw how big they really were. I've never seen a pro bb in person, and just want to get a kind of perspective...I'm thinking of one shot where king kamali and nasser maybe had their pics taken with a few wwf guys (don't remember who) and they dwarfed these relatively big guys.

----------

